# Physical Violence Based on Interrupted Dreams



## Nethercore (5 Jan 2012)

I just have a question...my boyfriend was having a dream where he was in a knock down drag out fight with another person, and while this was going on I saw him sleeping peacefully.  He wasn't moving at all.  I felt safe to kiss him and when I woke him up with that he told me he almost hit me because of his dream.  

Is that normal?

Maybe I should stick to kissing him when he's awake!  :  I should probably mention that he is very gentle with me, has never hit me and is more likely to protect me from harm than cause it.


----------



## DexOlesa (5 Jan 2012)

heh, yeah I'm not a violent person, but I remember one dream I was fighting for my life. Threw a punch with everything I had in my dream, and smashed my hand against my headboard in real life. The mind is a powerful thing. I'd only be worried if this was an every night thing


----------



## Strike (5 Jan 2012)

My mom once gave my dad a black eye when he tried to do the same thing.  She was deep in sleep dreaming about whatever at the time.  Unfortunately they were visiting friends at the time and got some funny looks the next morning, especially my dad.   ;D

I wouldn't stress about it.  If he makes an aggressive move every time you shift in the bed, then maybe worry.  Surprising someone from a deep sleep every once in awhile and having something like that happen?  Not so much.


----------



## DexOlesa (5 Jan 2012)

Basically it comes down to a very realistic dream, you are then woken up you are disoriented you remember being in danger and all you see is a Face. Then you panic. Bad things happen when people panic  . Its why I was told on course if you want to wake someone up shake their foot. That way they don't see a dark figure hovering over them.


----------



## Strike (5 Jan 2012)

DexOlesa said:
			
		

> That way they don't see a dark figure hovering over them.



I think that's more for your own safety.  You're less likely to get decked because someone's annoyed that you woke them.   :nod:


----------



## Nethercore (6 Jan 2012)

DexOlesa said:
			
		

> heh, yeah I'm not a violent person, but I remember one dream I was fighting for my life. Threw a punch with everything I had in my dream, and smashed my hand against my headboard in real life. The mind is a powerful thing. I'd only be worried if this was an every night thing



Good advice, thanks!


----------



## Nethercore (6 Jan 2012)

You people make me laugh!  Yeah...he's not doing anything strange every night, this was a one time thing which he feels terrible about anyway.  He said he'd hug me until I started laughing again and the pain went away -- can't be a sign of a mean human being there. 

I will definitely remember to shake his foot first, but he might kick at me, he tends to do that! haha  It's the reason I kiss him instead of shaking his foot. 

Maybe I'll just leave him alone.  Waiting for him to wake up seems safer in every aspect!


----------



## Dovely74 (6 Jan 2012)

Maybe you should poke him with a stick?  ;D


----------



## Swingline1984 (6 Jan 2012)

Based on the comments it seems to be pretty common.  My wife occasionally throws punches in her sleep (at least she says she's asleep).  A bit of fun at the link:

http://youtu.be/7-1VWbUQOMc  :duel:


----------

